# SS 16.10.21 - Aho #12



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Kalevi Aho (1949 - )

Symphony No. 12 'Luosto'

I. Šamaanit (The Shamans)
II. Kaamos ja keskikesä (Winter Darkness and Midsummer)
III. Laulu tunturissa (Song in the Fells)
IV. Myrsky tunturissa (Storm in the Fells)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Last night I was in symphony concert and once again Kalevi was there in the audience. I have discussed with him a couple of times asking for example why his symphonies are not programmed in Helsinki concert scene. He didn't know answer. Yesterday I didn't ask his recommendations for our event, but decided to pick one of his symphonies anyway. Symphony #12 is an interesting piece because of extensive drumming . I guess there is only one recording of it, which is also in youtube. Enjoy!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Symphony No. 12, "Luosto": I. Samaanit (the Shamans) · Taina Piira · Aki Alamikkotervo · Hannu Lehtonen · Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Chamber Orchestra of Lapland · John Storgårds

Aho, K.: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" 
Unknown to mw, will this watch later.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll spin my BIS CD.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall join in with the same version


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Good one. I particularly like the 2nd movement.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Excellent music, but... this is one of very few recordings that I regret not doing enough reading about it before I buy. If I did, I would have bought the surround SACD instead of the stereo download. Given that this symphony was conceived with musicians stationed as far as 300 feet apart, and this BIS recording did imitate the distributed positioning at the Sibelius Hall, this is one of very few works with which a surround recording is meaningful.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Another composer I need to give more attention to. Will listen via You Tube


----------

